# Listen Up, You can all get better rather quickly



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been a member of this forum for roughly a year, ive struggled with DP/DR since my middle school years (currently 19 Yrs old). I am cured of DP/DR all because I stopped listening to the members of this forum.

The people on here are some of the most negative, down in the dumps people ive come across on any forum. Half of you claim you are Professional Doctors who know pratically everything about DP/DR. Most of you like to think that there is no cure to DP/DR, according to some of you guys nothing works, medicine doesnt work, supplements dont work, nothing works.

Well I will tell you, IF you want to get better you should start off by not buying into everything that is said on this forum. I got better because I went to a professional pyschatrist who actually knew what she was doing unlike some of you. She prescribed me medicine by the name of Zyprexa, she said if I took it for 6-8 months I will be cured, she also said taking medicine is just one of the few things you have to do in-order to get better. Guess what? she was right, I am almost completely off the medicine and I feel fine. During the last 8 months I didnt rely on just medicine to get me better, I fixed up most of the problems in my life, most importantly I stopped visiting these forums.

I learned to just live my life instead of thinking about all the negative that comes with DP/DR. If you are thinking about it non stop everyday you will never get better. Coming to these forums everyday will not help you in any way shape or form, it will make you think about DP/DR more and more. You people worry about every single little thing, if you feel weird for one momement you will blame it on DP, just look at the 1 page of this forum, people are complaining about disappering, sadness in the chest for no reason, bright spot in vision and many more. Im sorry to say but you people dont suffer from DP/Dr, you people are hypocondriacs. Seriously, if you all learned how to relax for a momement, things might get better.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with a lot of what you said, so thanks for that. Im actually planning on going to see a dp specialist soon, so hopefully I will have the same luck as you.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

There are some points that are true but some are clearly not. Not everyone experiences DP/DR on the same level and other stuff as you did. Some people dont even have any severe symptoms such as panic attacks or depression or whatever. Dont be too smart about it and stop judging people. Also the saddnes in chest that comes is really intense yea that is me and you have no idea how it feels like and how it affects you because you probably never experienced it or experienced it at the level as some people do.It feels like all of your family died and you want to cry but cant and even if you want to stop it yourself it doesnt stop so easily. I'm glad for you that Zyprexa helps you as it does to my friend she is taking it for almost 1 2 years now and she still isnt cured but she can live. Zyprexa is only masking your anxiety thats the reason you feel better and maybe DP/DR is better and i hope you dealt with the things you should. If you know why you developed this then good for you and if you know the reason why and how it happened. Just please dont judge people as having other symptoms besides DP/DR is really unpleasant.

You could be also so good to tell us some techniques you used to cure your DP DR?

Also some experience some symptoms on the fly (feeling fear/adrenaline for no reason,or DP DR gets more intense) without any trigger or even knowing the trigger and also like me i get reactions from food that come 15min or more after ingesting the food.

Also my DP/DR is 80% gone and i also exercised and accepted it but what bothers me now is Anxiety (Feeling fear/adrenaline for no reason or trigger thru day in waves) and depression (feeling saddnes for no reason thru day in waves).

Anyway some of your points are really great but not all of them. And yea to be away from these forums is really a good idea and just do the things you like and accept what you have. But sometimes it isnt so easy as there are other symptoms on the way but it can be done!!!

Just please dont judge people because you probably never or even never will experience the same level of DP/DR anxiety and depression as others did.

Anyway get cured and also others get cured!!!


----------



## omniel (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah i know what you are saying

but mental illness is somewhat like a nightmare

when you are dreaming things seem so real and intense

but as soon as you wake up, your just like, oh just a dream, and carry on with life.

i think in the pits of mental illness it is difficult to see out, but once you get yourself out you realize how easy it really is to cure yourself.

personally i have found stuff like yoga and meditation to be really great just to do on a daily basis it keeps you healthy and increases your vitality, ... plus the more you practice meditation and the deeper you go the more amazing it becomes

i think it is best to set a goal, aim for something and dont let it out of your sight. look at the obstacles as challenges to overcome. pretend you are a warrior going into battle fighting for your life and others. nothing will stop you from winning!

i think part of what the OP is saying is if you focus all of your attention on the negative symptoms you are only going to make it worse. you should focus your attention on achieving your goal and overcoming the challenges, it is very much possible and also much more beneficial.

but yeah, i found stuff like yoga and meditation really great to practice everyday, not only for the 'immediate' health benefits and such, but also as a goal of achieving, to be able to control what i think, to be able to meditate properly, and then to be able to enter these extreme altered states (through meditation), to be able to perform the headstand asana etc.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> There are some points that are true but some are clearly not. Not everyone experiences DP/DR on the same level and other stuff as you did. Some people dont even have any severe symptoms such as panic attacks or depression or whatever. Dont be too smart about it and stop judging people. Also the saddnes in chest that comes is really intense yea that is me and you have no idea how it feels like and how it affects you because you probably never experienced it or experienced it at the level as some people do.It feels like all of your family died and you want to cry but cant and even if you want to stop it yourself it doesnt stop so easily. I'm glad for you that Zyprexa helps you as it does to my friend she is taking it for almost 1 2 years now and she still isnt cured but she can live. Zyprexa is only masking your anxiety thats the reason you feel better and maybe DP/DR is better and i hope you dealt with the things you should. If you know why you developed this then good for you and if you know the reason why and how it happened. Just please dont judge people as having other symptoms besides DP/DR is really unpleasant.
> 
> You could be also so good to tell us some techniques you used to cure your DP DR?
> 
> ...


Dude according to my doctors my DP/DR was extremely mild, I wouldnt be speaking the way I did if I didnt have it bad. I know what it feels like to have it at the most extreme cases.


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> I have been a member of this forum for roughly a year, ive struggled with DP/DR since my middle school years (currently 19 Yrs old). I am cured of DP/DR all because I stopped listening to the members of this forum.
> 
> The people on here are some of the most negative, down in the dumps people ive come across on any forum. Half of you claim you are Professional Doctors who know pratically everything about DP/DR. Most of you like to think that there is no cure to DP/DR, according to some of you guys nothing works, medicine doesnt work, supplements dont work, nothing works.
> 
> ...


You come off as ridiculously arrogant in this post.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> I have been a member of this forum for roughly a year, ive struggled with DP/DR since my middle school years (currently 19 Yrs old). I am cured of DP/DR all because I stopped listening to the members of this forum.
> 
> The people on here are some of the most negative, down in the dumps people ive come across on any forum. Half of you claim you are Professional Doctors who know pratically everything about DP/DR. Most of you like to think that there is no cure to DP/DR, according to some of you guys nothing works, medicine doesnt work, supplements dont work, nothing works.
> 
> ...


I agree with you to a certain extent that it's easy to get self absorbed whith this illness or what I would name it. But having a supportive community like this is basically a good thing in my eyes, and then it's up to people how they want to make us of it. 
And there are many reasons for people developing dp, I seriously doubt mine could be cured by meds for exemple. 
Also I found that there are a lot of intelligent and reflective people around here who contribute to discussions about being human, mental health in general, environmental factors, personal development etc.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

never_giving_up said:


> You come off as ridiculously arrogant in this post.


Thanks, I guess you cant handle the truth about this forum? I dont know what you find so arrogant about my post, I was only stating the truth, did I hurt your feelings or something?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

abovetherim said:


> I have been a member of this forum for roughly a year, ive struggled with DP/DR since my middle school years (currently 19 Yrs old). I am cured of DP/DR all because I stopped listening to the members of this forum.
> 
> The people on here are some of the most negative, down in the dumps people ive come across on any forum. Half of you claim you are Professional Doctors who know pratically everything about DP/DR. Most of you like to think that there is no cure to DP/DR, according to some of you guys nothing works, medicine doesnt work, supplements dont work, nothing works.
> 
> ...


No offense but if you think you have recovered you still have a long ways to go.


----------



## natebookd (Jan 2, 2011)

You make some valid points but state them in a way as if you are a know it all 14yo then seem to try to pick a fight.
You clearly have some other issues going on lashing out at people.
Since you are feeling better maybe its time to go find a forum for those other issues.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

natebookd said:


> You make some valid points but state them in a way as if you are a know it all 14yo then seem to try to pick a fight.
> You clearly have some other issues going on lashing out at people.
> Since you are feeling better maybe its time to go find a forum for those other issues.


He has a lot of valid points. This forum is filled with a lot of negativity. I don't think he's being arrogant - I think he's being realistic. In a sense we are hypochondriacs obsessing over our disorder, there's no doubt about that.


----------



## RhomboidsBrah (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah right bro

i had this for 6 years before i knew what DP was, i thought i had brain damage and moved on, i just lived life the best i could (i still do).

then i found out about depersonalization, went to a psychiatrist, got diagnosed with dp disorder, took medication etc - no help. I've been living life pretty well for another 5 years after being diagnosed, no meds, no whining, but if i'm honest with myself my brain is ruined and i get nothing much out of life.

what now?

i'll tell you what, keep living life the best i can, salvage what i can - and not let little piss ants like you make me feel guilty for not recovering


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> yeah right bro
> 
> i had this for 6 years before i knew what DP was, i thought i had brain damage and moved on, i just lived life the best i could (i still do).
> 
> ...


Buddy I had DP/DR for 9 Years before I found out what it was so dont even talk, Im almost 20 years old and I had this when I was begining middle school which makes me 10 yrs old. And how am I making you feel guilty that you didnt recover yet? The post I wrote is aimed towards the hypocondriacs, negative people on the forum and the people on this forum who claim they are professional doctors. You should learn how to read posts more clearly.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> I have been a member of this forum for roughly a year, ive struggled with DP/DR since my middle school years (currently 19 Yrs old). I am cured of DP/DR all because I stopped listening to the members of this forum.
> 
> The people on here are some of the most negative, down in the dumps people ive come across on any forum. Half of you claim you are Professional Doctors who know pratically everything about DP/DR. Most of you like to think that there is no cure to DP/DR, according to some of you guys nothing works, medicine doesnt work, supplements dont work, nothing works.
> 
> ...


It is great that you are feeling better - congratulations.

It is true that many are fearful and negative. If this forum negatively affects a person, then logically they need to go elsewhere. In contrast, my therapist thinks this site is beneficial for _me_ and has encouraged my involvement. Every one is unique.

Also, quite a number of people have not sought help from medical doctors. And they should. However in fairness, some have been seeking medical help (physical and mental) for years with little results and incorrect diagnosis. As an example, Dreamer spent over 40 years with doctors before they diagnosed her with Social Anxiety Disorder. http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/25289-social-anxiety-dx-added-to-my-queue/page__p__216972__fromsearch__1#entry216972. I received an incorrect diagnosis that lead to more brain damage. So one must persist in seeking medical help and also spend time learning about their disease. This is our responsibility - however we carry it out.

While I thank you for your advise and experience, please don't play doctor and call us *Hypochondriacs*. Many here have medical diagnosis's that are contrary to your evaluation. Others are currently seeking help and this forum has been part of their journey.

Otherwise, keep feeling well and you are always welcome if you wish to visit in the future.


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Visual Dude said:


> It is great that you are feeling better - congratulations.
> 
> It is true that many are fearful and negative. If this forum negatively affects a person, then logically they need to go elsewhere. In contrast, my therapist thinks this site is beneficial for _me_ and has encouraged my involvement. Every one is unique.
> 
> ...


I didnt state the hypochondriac sentence in the correct way, I meant to say that some or most of you people on the forum are hypochondriacs. I have to admit a couple years ago when I was suffering heavily from DP/DR I considered myself a hypochondriac.

I was just trying to put some sense into some of the people who use this forum. People are complaining about the littlest things that have no relation to DP/DR at all. I am fully aware that DP/DR is a scary mental state that is hard to overcome, im just saying this forum doesnt have many benefits other than a large group of people who suffer from the same thing. People on this forum are becoming hypochondriacs since they spend every minute of their day clicking on every single thread, and most importantly believing everything that is said.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

abovetherim said:


> Why is that? Just because you disagree with some of my statements? I am 100% cured, all due to the fact that im living my life unlike some of the negative people who belong to this forum.


Sounds to me like you are majorly lacking empathy. I don't disagree with most of your statements, however you present them in an intensely arrogant fashion. Good luck in life though, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

No most here are not hypochondriacs.
You have little or no empathy for others.
If you dislike it here so much, then leave.
If we are all idiots for hanging around -- why is that a problem for you.
Great you are better. Why are you here then?


----------



## abovetherim (Dec 18, 2009)

Dreamer* said:


> No most here are not hypochondriacs.
> You have little or no empathy for others.
> If you dislike it here so much, then leave.
> If we are all idiots for hanging around -- why is that a problem for you.
> Great you are better. Why are you here then?


I didnt say most people were legitly full blown hypochondriacs, Im saying most people on this forum show signs of being a hypochondriac with the manner of their posts.

I do have empathy for others, im only 19 years old and I am probaly more understanding then you are, ive most likely been through more than you have ever been through in life outside of DP. I might not show emapathy on a forum but outside of it I do. im just sick and tired of hearing everyones little complaint threads about the littlest things, it is un-needed. Depersonalization screws you up in many ways, but it doesnt do some of what is said on this forum.

I do not dislike this forum so much like you claim, outside of the negative people there are some positive and wise members on here who know what they are talking about.

This is what pisses me off, since when did I call you guys idiots? You are the ignorant one, making up stuff, trying to make me look bad, how mature of you, what are you 60 yrs old?

I am here because I want to be here, I sign into this forum once every 4 or 5 months to see what is happening. Why are you here? It seems like you have an obession with DP/DR, currently it says you have posted more than once everyday for the last 3 and a half years. Maybe you wouldnt have DP if you didnt visit these forums every waking minute.

If it makes you happy I will leave this forum right now, it really doesnt matter to me, ive already benefited enough from this forum. There is no point of me even being here since I choose not to have any friendships on here, like I said before for the most part my 10 year battle with DP is pretty much over all thanks to my *Power of Mind*, I dont think or worry about DP/DR all the time so therefore it cant bother me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

abovetherim said:


> I didnt say most people were legitly full blown hypochondriacs, Im saying most people on this forum show signs of being a hypochondriac with the manner of their posts.
> 
> I do have empathy for others, im only 19 years old and I am probaly more understanding then you are, ive most likely been through more than you have ever been through in life outside of DP. I might not show emapathy on a forum but outside of it I do. im just sick and tired of hearing everyones little complaint threads about the littlest things, it is un-needed. Depersonalization screws you up in many ways, but it doesnt do some of what is said on this forum.
> 
> ...


Who do you think you are? Who are you to come here and bash on someone who has been experiencing chronic DP/DR for over 30 years and proceed to tell them you have had it worse than them? People have given you a rating of -32. That should tell you something about the way you present yourself. If you have a problem with this forum then leave.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Who do you think you are? Who are you to come here and bash on someone who has been experiencing chronic DP/DR for over 30 years and proceed to tell them you have had it worse than them? People have given you a rating of -32. That should tell you something about the way you present yourself. If you have a problem with this forum then leave.


Seriously!


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

I think everyone is doing the best they can, if people knew what road to take to become more happy and healthy they would take it. Most people on this site have been to all sorts of doctors and specialists, most people are prepared to fly across the world and spend thousands of £ if they thought it would help. Some people here spend spend hours each day reading all the scientific data ever published on dp and trying to understand psychology, and perhaps the people who don't do all this stuff and spend all this money are smarter than those of us that do. It's good to speak your truth just don't presume you understand other people and know what's good for them as everyone is unique and you invalidate their experience by doing so


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

abovetherim said:


> I didnt state the hypochondriac sentence in the correct way, I meant to say that some or most of you people on the forum are hypochondriacs. I have to admit a couple years ago when I was suffering heavily from DP/DR I considered myself a hypochondriac.
> 
> I was just trying to put some sense into some of the people who use this forum. People are complaining about the littlest things that have no relation to DP/DR at all. I am fully aware that DP/DR is a scary mental state that is hard to overcome, im just saying this forum doesnt have many benefits other than a large group of people who suffer from the same thing. People on this forum are becoming hypochondriacs since they spend every minute of their day clicking on every single thread, and most importantly believing everything that is said.


*I didnt state the hypochondriac sentence in the correct way*

Well, we all have our moments of difficulty communicating effectively.

*empathy*

Whatever you levels of empathy are, regrettably it didn't come off well. It isn't what you said but how it is stated. Probably your years battling DP have hindered some of your social skills - but this is something you can fix in time.

*all the negative that comes with DP/DR*

Nearly all mental illness is suffering and comes with the baggage of frustration, pain and negativity. Therapists have to be strong to not absorb it. Some, such as Robert Wicks, specialize in helping therapists to not collapse under the weight of negativity. (a therapist's therapist)

So it is part and parcel of the ordeal.

*little things*

Often little things are little things. But disease also starts as a little thing. A spot on the arm may be just a spot or it may be cancer. A spot in vision may be a simple defect. But if it is a detaching retina, it needs to be resolved to prevent permanent blindness. If it is a sign of Multiple Sclerosis, the early treatment mitigates the advancement/damage of the disease. There are many people who have come to regret ignoring the early signs of an illness.

In the end most little things will remain as such. The disorder of altered perceptions (DP/DR, etc) are often a big list of little things. Some of us have our Amygdala bombarded with stimulation and the fight/flight mechanism is in full.

*doesnt have many benefits other than a large group of people who suffer from the same thing*

There is a lot of suffering expressed. Lots of venting. But forums are like this. It isn't tightly regulated or censored - lots of raw data, raw feeling, raw suffering. But as you dig, there is a wealth of information throughout. As an example, your post comes off negative yet it is informative that you actually got good results with an antipsychotic - a medicine that would put me in a grave - and I'm intrigued to understand how it and the other things resolved your problem (and how someone else could benefit)

Your topic shows a lot of venting. Perhaps you are angry and feel that this forum slowed your progress. Or perhaps you are just trying to encourage others but it came out all wrong. So now that it is out, let it end and enjoy the positive things here and in the rest of your life now.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also can you please tell us what you did to get better?

What kind of problems did you have?

I realy need to get rid of the reactions to food thing as my DP DR is almost gone but the anxiety depression and other symptoms are really shit. (mine was induced by weed)


----------

